# Shturmankie



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

I was watching a program about Russian pilots flying MIG's and SU's on ORT1 Russia's Channel One TV. During one of the briefings a pilot could clearly be seen wearing a POLJOT Shturmanskie watch, the one with the pale blue dial. Unfortunately I didn't see all the program.









Being the biggest ****** in the family , I had to make the pancakes, it being Shrove Tuesday .









Nice to know they really do wear POLJOT's.









Frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

They probably get a one way ticket to Siberia if they don't Frank







.

Looks like Putins reverting to the good old tried and tested autocratic Russian ways.

Sacked his cabinet today- they were thinking for themselves too much and not doing what he told them to.

It is nice to know that Russian pilots do wear them- it shows they can take some strain.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mine has a grey dial.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I remember seeing a picture of a Chinese space crew memeber wearing a Sturmanski once.

The early ones with the hacking movement and without the inner rotating bezel,are the ones to have,they were the first and designed for the Russian Airforce,quite rare,but a few do appear on Eprey,you just need to know what to look for.


----------



## phlogistician (Jul 22, 2003)

At the National Space Centre in Leicester, there's a display about Helen Sharman, who trained as an astronaut in Russia. In one picture of her, she's with a cosmonaut, who is clearly wearing a Sturmanskie Chrono.

Of course, I was wearing mine too. I'm just a space cadet though, ...!


----------

